# Horsehair Worm In Ghost Shrimp



## ChewyCashew84 (Sep 2, 2010)

I bought some ghost shrimp from Petsmart. I use them as feeders for my tiger barb, clown loach and gourami. Two of the shrimp have white worms in them. From what I found out from Google, it seems like they're horsehair worms. I haven't added the shrimp into the tank yet.

As I don't expect them to last very long in the tank, I'm not concerned so much about the parasites spreading to the others. I have no other inverts in the tank. The only thing I'm concerned about is if the worms pose a threat to my fish. Does anybody else have experience with this?


----------



## intensejustin (Sep 8, 2010)

I guess I have never really looked much into internal parasites for inverts. I have atleast 3 ghosties in all my tanks so I'm curious as to what to look for?


----------



## ChewyCashew84 (Sep 2, 2010)

You can see a picture of what I'm talking about here.


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

Play it safe, the shrimp are cheap dont risk your beloved fish.


----------



## ChewyCashew84 (Sep 2, 2010)

Do you think it would be safe to give my fish toe ones without the worms?


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

I mean it might be but if they are in some they might be in the others jsut too small to see. Do u really wanna risk ur tank to feed your fish some ghost shrimp? at the end of the day u need to make that decision.


----------

